# My double aquarium stand



## Kakarot (14 Oct 2016)

Hey everyone!
I've been designing a stand that I'll be building in the next few weeks and I'm just curious what people think of the design and if they'd do anything differently. I'm a carpenter so there's no concern about the weight side of things.
The top aquarium is a 90L x 50H x 36D cm and the bottom is a 60L x 30H x 30D cm
Its going to be made from pine


----------



## Paulo Soares (14 Oct 2016)

You should consider where you´re going to hide filters and all the equipment


----------



## kadoxu (14 Oct 2016)

Looks good. The water changes in the bottom one will be a challenge, unless you have an electric water pump...


----------



## Kakarot (15 Oct 2016)

Due to budget restrictions I'll be using internal equipment for the time being, but there'll be a hidden area under the main tank for all the plugs. As for space restrictions.. I have measured the gap above the smaller aquarium and I should be ok with it, I'll be siphoning the water out and back in again so there should be enough room for that.
We're looking to move house in the next couple of years so this is only a go between setup, my end goal is either a 120 x 60 x 60cm or a 180 x 60 x 60cm, the largest that will fit.
Thanks for the ideas guys.


----------

